# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Màn hình và bàn phím không nhận được tín hiệu ???

## zmyr0893

Hôm nay tự nhiên mở máy màn hình và bàn phím không nhận được tín hiệu.
Khởi động lại thì được.
Sau đó mở máy ra coi có cái gì lỏng không.
Ráp , và tiếp tục bị.
Mình khởi động lại vẫn không được.

Đèn trên main, quạt vẫn còn hoạt động.

Mình không có kinh nghiệm gì về mấy cái này, ai biết cho mình cách sửa với nhé.

----------


## traveldatviet

bạn thử tháo cpu ra kiểm tra lại coi kiem vải sạch lau mặt trong của chip đừng lau mặt ngoài bạn sẽ làm mất lớp keo tản nhiệt đó . chúc bạn thành công

----------


## phungnham92

bạn coi thử CPU hoặc socket có bị cong chân ko nha

----------

